# 97 XE King Cab -- What size OEM wheels?



## crblair (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a 97 XE King Cab 2WD that I purchased Used a few years ago. The truck has 15" nissan rims. I have seen where this size wheel was an option on the 97 4WD but not on the 97 2WD trucks.

Does anyone know if the 97 XE 2WD was available with 15" rims and what size tires came with it? I'm thinking maybe P235/75/R15.

I wondered if the wheels had been changed from stock 14" rims to 15" rims; but that should have thrown the speedometer reading off. I have checked the speed several times with a gps and the reading is dead-on.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I believe the 2wds came stock with 14s and if you got the upgraded aluminum rims those were 15s.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I believe stock aluminum wheels were 14s. All I've seen are. What size tires do you have? If they're not the same diameter as P215/70R14 or P195/75R14 then someone has changed something on your truck. 

There are folks that will modify your speedometer for whatever tire and wheel size. Costs $150. I would be supprised if the speedometer pickup gear or differential had been changed.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a 97 XE 2wd had 195/75-14 or 215/70-14 stock tire size....
I think 215/70 was on the aluminum wheels....


----------

